# Show off your puppy rooms!



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought it might be kind of fun to see some different puppy rooms. I don't have mine set up yet, but I thought I'd start it off with some cool pics I found...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Every room in my house has become Whimsy's room LOL. ( those pictures are really cool!)


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

whimsy said:


> Every room in my house has become Whimsy's room LOL. ( those pictures are really cool!)


Yes, I don't have my Hav yet, but my Great Dane has taken over the house for sure!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The pictures are funny, but Kodi wants to be where ever we are.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ha, those rooms are interesting!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our 4 dogs share all of our home which I think they prefer over having their own room.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

nice spreads! Even if I did have a space to make a Gucci room, she would NEVER be in there without me...LOL

Kara


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

The 2nd one is exactly what Ludo's room looks like! 

Just kidding! 

We call Ludo's xpen his room. He even knows, "Go in your room!" and he'll go. (I had to fit in a brag - that's just what us Hav moms have to do - Lol!) His room consists of his bed, his basket of toys, and his placemat for his bowls. I think it's quite cute but the plastic iRIS doesn't measure up to these luxury pics! 

Anyway, I do love the beds in that top photo. We have a boutique dog shop in town and you can custom upholster a dog bed for the low low price of $279.

ound:


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

tra_po said:


> We call Ludo's xpen his room. He even knows, "Go in your room!" and he'll go.


That's what I went with...the good ol' xpen. I had to come up with something larger for the times I'm working. What do you think? Will a set-up like this work? I set it up a little early so my cats and other dog can get used to the change before the pup arrives...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The setup looks good though it may be too large for the first week or so depending on how old your puppy is when he/she comes home and whether the breeder has started him/her on a potty training method. It might work best to make it smaller for a few days and then increase the size. That is a lot of room for a puppy to make potty mistakes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd also go for something other than carpeting under it. Once the pup makes a mistake on that (and it WILL happen!) there will be no way to get the smell TOTALLY out, which will lead to repeated mistakes. Vinyl flooring remnants from Home Depot work really well.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I can't believe those dogs sleep perfectly on the couches (2nd one and 5th)! That would be heaven for Chester to chew up!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay my next apartment is going to be a two bedroom and the sisters are going to have their own room. This is what it will look like.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

krandall said:


> I'd also go for something other than carpeting under it. Once the pup makes a mistake on that (and it WILL happen!) there will be no way to get the smell TOTALLY out, which will lead to repeated mistakes. Vinyl flooring remnants from Home Depot work really well.


I have been thinking this exact thing!! I have been considering doing this and putting some 1x2 under the sides so any accidents won't run off the edges onto the carpet. I wish the whole room was hard flooring!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

See if you can find more of a rubber mat. I used Vinyl and didn't like it at all. I ended up finding a waterproof rubber. Sort of like a gymnastic mat . Mine was just the back side of a outdoor rug. As puppy's mine slipped around to much on the vinyl. So the rubber enabled them to grip better. I've had the mat for over three years and still is used for there potty area.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Okay my next apartment is going to be a two bedroom and the sisters are going to have their own room. This is what it will look like.


Hahaha! You are so funny Suzi! As cool as that looks, I bet they just want to be with you


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> The setup looks good though it may be too large for the first week or so depending on how old your puppy is when he/she comes home and whether the breeder has started him/her on a potty training method. It might work best to make it smaller for a few days and then increase the size. That is a lot of room for a puppy to make potty mistakes.


This is what I was going to say - the only thing I would worry about is size. I would put that puppy pad just a foot or two across from the crate and close it off there. (If that makes sense.)

You're so great to get things ready for your puppy's arrival. You're going to be a great puppy parent!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a picture of our puppy room. I was lazy, and didn't change to a wide angle lens, but you can see most of it. The enclosed area is 12 x 12, with 2' of the left side a sleeping pen. The three large litter boxes are for the adults in the house to be able to get to if the weather is unsuitable, and the puppies use them when they are loose in the house. This is right behind our living room, with a door to the outside that leads to a second dog yard.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Love the little bridge in the center. Can we get a picture with the puppies playing on it?? Please. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

No little puppies here now. I think there are some videos with puppies playing on it. I put a link to my youtube videos in my signature. One of the latest puppy videos shows a few seconds of a puppy spinning it's wheels trying to go up the slide for the first time.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Tom King said:


> No little puppies here now. I think there are some videos with puppies playing on it. I put a link to my youtube videos in my signature. One of the latest puppy videos shows a few seconds of a puppy spinning it's wheels trying to go up the slide for the first time.


I found it - they look so cute trying their hardest to get up there and running thru it. I could watch your videos all day long - your puppies are gorgeous!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the videos, Tom. I love watching them, as I'm sure everyone does. Is that little slide a dog toy or for kids? Whoever it's for, the pups sure had fun trying to get the hang of it.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's a Little Tikes kid's toy. Pam looked for one for years before a friend found two of them. Most of the Little Tikes stuff is too big to be safe for puppies. I used to have a bunch of stuff made out of wood for them, but they mostly became chew toys, so we did away with that. It's probably in some of the older puppy videos.


----------

